# Christmas Tree Storage Bin by Iris



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2011)

Last summer I sent my babies up to Maggie for her to take care of them and get them past the dying stage. I had them outside in a Christmas Tree Storage bin by Iris. So when the babies were gone, I just moved the bin into the green house in order to save the plants from frost.

Maggie told me that the babies are ready to come home, so I've been trying to figure out where I can put that darned bin. Its almost 5' long. Well, I finally got it figured out. I put it in my kitchen:







I have a 100 watt CHE on the right, a 100 watt MVB in the middle and a black light on the left. I've been moving the thermometer all around on the floor of the habitat to check the temp, and so far so good (my house is usually pretty cold, so I was worried about heating up such a big bin).






Its all ready for my babies to come home!!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Jan 4, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## terryo (Jan 4, 2011)

I love your kitchen! Great spot for them too. What was in that spot before? It's a perfect fit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2011)

There was nothing there before. It wasn't wasted space, just a nothing space. I couldn't understand why I hadn't seen that big empty space before! Well, when I have guests for dinner, I have to pull the table out away from the window wall. It was just a space to walk around the table.

Ha! Guests for dinner...listen to me! Last time I had company was a couple years ago.


----------



## Isa (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice kitchen, I love it  and you found the perfect place to put the bin, it looks very nice


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2011)

Perfect place  Wow 5 feet long? What is the width? I like that better than my wooden tort table


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the torties will love it when they move in, it looks awesome!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Perfect place  Wow 5 feet long? What is the width? I like that better than my wooden tort table



I think it was something like 22". But don't quote me.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2011)

Great news too, that Maggie has them doing so well for you. Way to go Maggie!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't give my tortoises the personalized care that Maggie does. She pays attention to each and every single tortoise, whereas I put out the food and change the water, but I don't look at individuals unless I'm hunting for a missing one. I don't know what I'd do without her. She's saved my bacon any number of times.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2011)

What species are the babies?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd rather not say at this time.


----------



## RianSeeking (Jan 4, 2011)

The set up looks very nice. And how exciting that they're coming home!


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 4, 2011)

hi yvonne, that looks great and you will soon have guests cuz im gonna come and visit u soon


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG! I don't have to clean house, do I?


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> OMG! I don't have to clean house, do I?



nope.. i will too busy w/ ur torts to worry about a clean house.. lol
im gonna wait a bit for the weather to get warmer and im on my way...


----------

